# iOS app crashing when attempting to load CBS shows that are recording



## jeff526 (Dec 3, 2013)

This morning I tried to stream a CBS show on my iPad that was in progress and recording. Every time I selected the show the Tivo app crashed.
I was able to stream previously recorded CBS shows as well as other shows currently recording - I chalked it up to a bad recording
I then tried again tonight with a different show and received the same results.
I have restarted my iPad, the Streaming device with no success. 
Could this be a restriction by CBS?


----------



## pdxrunr (Dec 17, 2004)

jeff526 said:


> This morning I tried to stream a CBS show on my iPad that was in progress and recording. Every time I selected the show the Tivo app crashed.
> I was able to stream previously recorded CBS shows as well as other shows currently recording - I chalked it up to a bad recording
> I then tried again tonight with a different show and received the same results.
> I have restarted my iPad, the Streaming device with no success.
> Could this be a restriction by CBS?


I'm glad someone else noticed this too. I first noticed this last week with Good Morning America (ABC). Doesn't matter if it's while recording or not...Tivo iOS app crashes if I just select that show! It happens now with 60 minutes too. Something has changed. It's almost like something is in the show info that the app doesn't like. This isn't happening on the Android app, so it's something in the iOS app, not the show itself per say, and it's not the networks doing anything.


----------



## eej71 (Oct 19, 2015)

I've had the same issue with the 60 Minutes episode starting with the Oct 18th episode. 48 Hours from Oct 17th also causes the ios app to crash when I try to download. I wonder if an update was pushed out to the tivo stream box itself which is causing the issue on ios.


----------



## jeff526 (Dec 3, 2013)

Last night I also saw this with 60 minutes - during and after recording the app would crash. In fact the app even crashed when I selected it under manage. 
Is it worth submitting a ticket with TiVo Support?


----------



## pdxrunr (Dec 17, 2004)

jeff526 said:


> Last night I also saw this with 60 minutes - during and after recording the app would crash. In fact the app even crashed when I selected it under manage.
> Is it worth submitting a ticket with TiVo Support?


I called support this morning and they confirmed it's a known issue and are working on a fix. No time frame of course, but at least they are aware.


----------



## jeff526 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sounds like you reached a better support person than I. I chatted with support and received..



> Off the top of my head, I would say you're dealing with corrupt shows or shows that may have distortion or a little extra background noise on the signal as it was recorded. If it is only that show I would potentially delete the recording and try again with the next episode.
> 1:49:02 PM
> iOS application devices have been having some on and off again issues of all kinds. This is a trend we are currently working with Apple to resolve.


----------



## eej71 (Oct 19, 2015)

The other issue I've noticed is that in the past, I could transfer copy protected content and it would play in the iphone app. But now when I transfer something like "Talking Dead" (AMC's post Walking Dead show), it results in a show that can't be played (only the delete button is enabled). But the source material on the TiVo I transferred from deleted since its a transfer and not a copy. I'm hopeful the same won't happen to Fargo, but I fear that it will. :-(


----------



## pdxrunr (Dec 17, 2004)

eej71 said:


> The other issue I've noticed is that in the past, I could transfer copy protected content and it would play in the iphone app. But now when I transfer something like "Talking Dead" (AMC's post Walking Dead show), it results in a show that can't be played (only the delete button is enabled). But the source material on the TiVo I transferred from deleted since its a transfer and not a copy. I'm hopeful the same won't happen to Fargo, but I fear that it will. :-(


Tivo updated the iOS app last night and this issue is resolved!


----------

